# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  ارجوا  الافاده  ي اخواتى

## halp2

انا  معايا تلفون هواوى  بعد اذنكم  عايز  رمز  القفل  ومفتاح  الشبكه  huawei u3100#imei:35210400643725

----------

